

Are You Proud Of Your Code? - xirium
http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/10/0744259

======
edw519
Sometimes when confronted with adding more crap to someone else's crappy
program, I just decide to rewrite it right. Probably more often than most
others would recommend. My reasons? 1. In the long run, everyone will be
better off. 2. If's not how quickly you get started; it's how quickly you get
done. 3. I just don't feel like working on crap today (or any other day). 4. I
want to write something I could be proud of.

Sometimes it just takes a rewrite in order to put yourself in a position of
writing code you can be proud of.

~~~
joe24pack
I've wondered about that myself at times. Some code that I've inherited was
truly atrocious and much of that ended up rewritten, but other had been
impenetrably dense. Those I had a mind to leave alone simply because I feared
breaking the existing code. Usually we ended up "putting up dikes" around it
and then clean it up piecemeal. Sometimes it is difficult to tell highly tuned
and optimized code from a seething pile of cruft, but a quick run with a
profiler against some performance benchmarks usually settles that question.

Oh and by the way, yes there is some code that I've written that I am somewhat
proud of even if I recognize some of its shortcomings and ugly warts.

